# Looking for a good spinning reel



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 7' Wright & Mcgill medium heavy spinning rod that i need a reel for. I'm looking for something for mainly trolling and cats, but would use it for whatever else. I'm not looking to spend a ton of money, i just need a decent reel. What would you guys suggest?? Thanks!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Abu Garcia. Those are the only reels that I use, so my post might be a little biased here.

The Abu Garcia Cardinal line of reels are fantastic. I have some MH 6'6" rods that I match up with the Cardinal 104 reel. I have 4 of them and have had them for probably 5 years now, show some wear, but still perform as well as they did when I first bought them. I use them for any fishing that I do that I need that size rod/reel for. Catfish, bass, muskie, pike, plus a wide variety of saltwater fish have been caught using the reel. You can get them at walmart, meijers, BPS, etc.. They run about $39.99 and are great for the money.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

Hands down, Shimano blows the competition out of the water in fishing reels. I own a couple sedonas, 2 cardiffs, 2 new curados, and 4-5 saharas. I use them and probably abuse them and they are still working great!!! They are a great buy for the money! Just my opinion


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

For a MH rod I'd pick Okuma's Avenger ABF30 or ABF40. The bait feeder is a handy feature, and the Avenger series are not expensive, but seem to be a dependable/durable reel. You can use it as a regular spinning reel and it works great, but if you need the bait feeder function all it takes is a flip of the lever.
I used an Avenger ABF30 on a med UglyStick to land over 50 channel cats ranging from 2-4 pounds out of the local lake last summer and the reel functioned flawlessly the entire summer. I also have an Avenger ABF40 on a MH Berkley GlowStick, but haven't caught any fish over 4# on it yet.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought a Pflueger Trion 4735GX for like $40 bucks and its one of my favorite reels. Also a Shimano Sedona 2500 or 4000 size might be another option for you and those are around $50 and you cant go wrong with a Shimano. They make a couple larger sizes in the Trion reel that i metioned in case you want a reel that will hold more line. Hope this info will help you in your decision.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

another vote for the Abu Garcia Cardinal. I have a 104 on a 7' MH pinnacle power point and have had absolutely no problems with it


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I say the Pfluger trion they have a high-end feel without the cost


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pfluger president


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Im done spending big bucks on reels, I bought a $100 Qautium PTi last year, and its toast already, Im going back to walmart Abu Garcia Cardinals, they are inexpensive and replace.


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 2 of the new model Shimano Sahara 2500's. What an amazing peforming and looking reel for well under $100!! I always thought the Sahara's were cheesy, but in 2008 Shimano really stepped their game up and made this one of the best spinning reels under $100 ever made IMO...

Capt Paul


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Another vote for the Abu Garcia Cardinal, I have a C404 and its been great for me, 8 Ball Bearings.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I really like my Pflueger Supreme. It is extremely and smooth. I have owned it for 2 years now and it still performs like the day I bought it. The only thing I have done is just grease and oil at the end of the season.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

soua0363 said:


> I really like my Pflueger Supreme. It is extremely and smooth. I have owned it for 2 years now and it still performs like the day I bought it. The only thing I have done is just grease and oil at the end of the season.


Really?

I have one and it totally sucks. You might be the only person I know that likes it besides my boss. It makes a lot of noise and its just been troublesome. Right out of the box it makes noise and my boss says he likes the noise. The only thing I like about it is that it's light.

The cheaper Pflueger's are pretty nice. I had a Trion that convinced me to get a Supreme which turned out to be a big let down.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Mine does not make any noise at all. Its smooth all around. Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i would say pflueger pres. nice reals i have the pres and trion and love them both.can't go wrong with pflueger in my book


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

best thing that i could find for a lil bit of everything fishing was the Abu Garcia Cardinal....103 or 104. Awesome reel and only 35$! I have started quite the collection...i really like there UL reel too! My favorite reels...even over my C4's , Penns , and 7000's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the Shimano Sahara. Never really cared for them, but since they were redesigned in 2008 they are a WORLD better than the old ones. Super smooth, solid feeling, and they look fantastic. Best part is, they only run about $90. I used to always buy Stradics, but dont feel the need to anymore...

Paul W


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Shimano-I have had several different models of Symetre and I currently use a couple Stradic's. The best thing about them is their great customer service, more than once I have broken or lost pieces off of mine, and they have always replaced them at no cost in about 2-3 days, even after I admitted that the reason they broke was no fault of theirs.


----------

